# Akeda Jig Shortage



## kconway (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone know how long Akeda has had this jig shortage? Any idea when the might start shipping again?

Kev


----------



## kconway (Nov 10, 2010)

Worthless forum...C'mon someone here knows something...whats the big surprise?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Kev and welcome to the "worthless" router forum. 

I may be one of the few members that has that jig, so I would assume that you are directing your comments to me and I have been mostly out of pocket for the past few weeks. 

Regarding the shortage, is this for parts or for the jig? I was getting ready to order some parts myself. Who are you ordering from, Akeda or the Jig Store at (http://www.thejigstore.com/)? I have in the past ordered from the Jig Store and have received good service from them and will be doing so again shortly so I may well be having your experience. 

BTW we're not really "worthless", don't you think that was a little over the top, I mean we're just guys and gals much like yourself get to know us and you'll find you can make some friends here.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

I have heard about a metric version being released to retailers in Australia. Posssibly production of the imperial version was put on hold for a while to change tooling etc to produce these units, and demand has exceeded the reserve stock intended to cover the production gap.

Would not like to say that that is the problem, but it could explain it.


----------



## kconway (Nov 10, 2010)

*Apology*



xplorx4 said:


> Greetings Kev and welcome to the "worthless" router forum.
> 
> I may be one of the few members that has that jig, so I would assume that you are directing your comments to me and I have been mostly out of pocket for the past few weeks.
> 
> BTW we're not really "worthless", don't you think that was a little over the top, I mean we're just guys and gals much like yourself get to know us and you'll find you can make some friends here.


Hi Jerry,
Yeah, your right. That was uncalled for and I appologize to anybody I've offended. I was attempting to ilicit a response but realize for folks who have been here a while that was insulting. 

I've been trying to get answers from Akeda and "the jig store" about their "temporary jig shortage" and all they will tell me is check back later. That's been a few weeks that I've been checking so I was wondering if anyone has noticed this and how long they have been having a shortage. 

Sincerely,
Ashamed


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

malb said:


> I have heard about a metric version being released to retailers in Australia. Posssibly production of the imperial version was put on hold for a while to change tooling etc to produce these units, and demand has exceeded the reserve stock intended to cover the production gap.
> 
> Would not like to say that that is the problem, but it could explain it.


I also thought I saw somewhere that Roger Gifkins was selling his business.
Cant remember where I saw that, but if there is going to be a flood of cheap imports????????:bad:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

kconway said:


> Hi Jerry,
> Yeah, your right. That was uncalled for and I appologize to anybody I've offended. I was attempting to ilicit a response but realize for folks who have been here a while that was insulting.
> 
> I've been trying to get answers from Akeda and "the jig store" about their "temporary jig shortage" and all they will tell me is check back later. That's been a few weeks that I've been checking so I was wondering if anyone has noticed this and how long they have been having a shortage.
> ...


You might try this link, this guy was trying to sell his.
http://www.routerforums.com/tool-swap-n-sell/23805-fs-akeda-dc16-dovetail-jig-accessory-kit.html

I got mine for 250.00 included the jig, the accessory kit and the 618 DeWALT router. At ant rate, hope you find what your looking for and keep active on the forum.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Solution for the Akeda jig shortage:

Porter Cable 77240 24 OMNIJIG JOINERY SYSTEM


----------



## romanf (Oct 1, 2008)

Last time I spoke with Kevan, the owner of Akeda, he indicated that since they started advertising in Fine Woodworking, sales have exceeded the ability to produce the jigs. Parts are no problem.

If you still need one I have a brand new backup that I have not used along with all the bits and pieces that go with it.

I can honestly say that this is by far the best and easiest to use jig yet and I have them all....


----------



## MichaelD (Feb 12, 2009)

romanf said:


> Last time I spoke with Kevan, the owner of Akeda, he indicated that since they started advertising in Fine Woodworking, sales have exceeded the ability to produce the jigs. Parts are no problem.
> 
> If you still need one I have a brand new backup that I have not used along with all the bits and pieces that go with it.
> 
> I can honestly say that this is by far the best and easiest to use jig yet and I have them all....


Hey Roman,
I would have sent you a PM but I don't have enough posts yet. Are you interested in selling the back up Akeda? Let me know the price and shipping.
Thanks, Mike


----------

